# Can't figure out how to work Digital Timer??



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

So I picked up a "Woods Digital Timer Controlled Power Center"

Kinda looks like this one, and the instructions are the same as this one,

http://www.jascoproducts.com/suppor...entLibraryManager/upload/15077-Manual-eng.pdf

I set the time just fine, I plugged my Heaters into the Switched Outlets so they are always on, I plugged my lights (only 3 of them) into the Timer Controlled Outlets.

I then programed one event, On 3pm and Off at 11pm, I turned it onto the Auto and lights stayed off....

Can anyone shine some light of this.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Never mind I figure it out, it's because the Digital Timer isn't very smart.

I set the time of the day for 630pm, then set the time to switch on at 3pm and switch off at 11pm. All I had to do was set the time of the day to 259pm, wait a min, then once the lights clicked on just turned the time of day back to 630pm.

Stupid power bar had me confused for a good hour.


----------

